
Do Aliens Exist? This Is Why We Should Take the Question Seriously - evo_9
http://www.newsweek.com/do-aliens-exist-why-we-should-take-question-seriously-opinion-1005662
======
panoply
As someone who has used 5-MeO-DMT several times, taken copious amount of
"magic" mushrooms consisting of psilocybin, baeocystin and psilocin compounds
I can only subscribe to the idea that our perception of "aliens" can only be
viewed in altered states of consciousness while under the influence of
psychedelics. Even in these states it's impossible to describe or comprehend
what it is you are visualising and experiencing.

We as humans tend to think of ourselves as these all mighty and knowing
species and the truth is if aliens did exist having us comprehend their state
of existence would be like us trying to explain to an ant colony that they are
ants and they live in a world where people still use the jQuery framework.

~~~
some_account
Humans only think that way because that's how we get programmed. Science tells
us how things are, and we don't have the skills or technical means to verify.
Everything from special magical pictures of planets coming from special
magical telescopes or spaceships that only nasa has access to... It all adds
up to the public being passive spectators and believing it all.

------
some_account
I really hate that article authors put "why we should take it seriously".

If the "nasa science" is correct (I doubt it), the universe has billions of
stars and planets. Of course more than 1 of those have life just like this
one.

Anything else doesn't make any sense whatsoever and must have its roots in
human ego (needing to feel special, superior).

